# Help Platy chasing Molly



## 38lynette (Dec 30, 2011)

My male red comet platy is obsessed with my male black ballon molly and constantly chases him. This has been going on for about two weeks now. I did wonder whether it was a mating type scenario, but they are both males!! Is this possible? Poor molly must be exhausted, but shows no signs of this, apart from he does hide occasionally, hoping the platy can't see him. It was very funny to watch initially, but now a cause of concern. Am I right to be worried and what can I do, if anything?*c/p*
Lynette


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Replace your Platy with another Mollie or replace your Mollies with Platys. Both these fish like to chase others of the same species. If their species isn't availabe, they will chase anyone that runs!


----------



## 38lynette (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for that useful info. I do have another balloon molly (orange colour)but he is left alone and does no chasing either. I do like mollies, so if anything I would replace with all mollies. However I have had the platy for a long time now and grown very fond of him. As long as there will be no lasting damage to the molly, by keeping the platy, I guess I can just keep things as they are. Do you agree?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Male platies have just two goals in life, one of which is eating. 
Your balloon mollies can't defend themselves from their desperate tankmate because of the balloon deformity. A healthy molly would probably brush off the platy (a lot) but those poor balloons really have problems acting like normal mollies.
Ideally, for any male livebearer, you need to keep three or more females or the females will have a very rough life.


----------

